# 1966 STINGRAY STIK



## stoney (Oct 25, 2020)

Brought home today. KB, October 1966. 3 speed


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 26, 2020)

I want that.


----------



## stoney (Oct 27, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I want that.



It's a cool one. All these years into this, it's the 1st one I have had.


----------

